# need gm part number



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

just go to GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts i found it in like 2 mins


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i got on there. but it doesnt give you the part numbers


----------

